# Solved: Outlook Display font for reply is suddenly too small



## kmeyersvt

I don't know what keystroke combination I hit yesterday, my email replies are displaying in something close to 7 point font, even though the text is formatted for 11 point font.

I've already checked my settings for Font size in Tools/Options/Mail Format/Fonts & Signatures. It says it's using the right font size if I click on text, but it's DISPLAYING it too small.

I can't find any properties anywhere that set the display size.

Please help, I'm going blind!

Thank you!


----------



## kmeyersvt

It was the zoom in the message. There must be some keystroke sequence I hit to zoom it down.

If this happens to anyone else, here's what you do (Vista)

1. Hit Reply.
2. Click the Format Text menu.
3. Click the Zoom.
4. Set it at 100%.

This sets the zoom going forward.


----------

